# franklin vs Silva video



## Andrew Green (Oct 15, 2006)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5ae1O3E8tpAdf3yTI[/dmv]


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 15, 2006)

MJS I can't seem to get it to load, I've been waiting almost 15 minutes


----------



## crushing (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow!  What a clinch.


----------



## gardawamtu (Oct 15, 2006)

Great find! Thanks!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 15, 2006)

It really amazes me more and more that we can get these videos so quickly now a days.


----------



## Ybot (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks man, this was the one fight I was hoping to see.  I love Silva.  What a win.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the linked/embedded video. 

I enjoyed the fight.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 15, 2006)

_It really amazes me more and more that we can get these videos so quickly now a days._

I justr want to see before-and-after shots of Franklin's nose


----------



## Stillelman (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, that was impressive.  Not taking anything away from Silva, because that was pure domination, but I still felt that was a bad fight for Franklin to take after the long layoff.  However, if you can't get out of the clinch, then I don't think much could have helped.

Thanks for the clip.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 15, 2006)

When you got the belt, you don't get any "easy" fights 

It would have been unfair to Silva, as the #1 contender, to give someone who wasn't the #1 contender a title fight because Rich had been off for a while.


----------



## Odin (Oct 16, 2006)

I saw that on the weekend....I feel bad for rich he took a massive beating.
you can sure as hell that Silva trained with Wanderlie and those chute box guys.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 16, 2006)

Great job of posting the clip Andrew.  I was looking all weekend for it and kept coming back in this section b/c I knew you would be the man to get it.

Since there was talk about Franklin having to work his way back up the ladder, I take it that there wont be a re-match??

I was expecting to see Anderson's hands more, the knees totally got me surprised as well as Franklin.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 16, 2006)

nasty use of the knees
but a great show of slkill on Silva's part


----------



## akatrk (Oct 20, 2006)

Man, that joint was wicked.


----------



## akatrk (Oct 20, 2006)

Wicked


----------

